# Torts on a plane



## jmp12 (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone have experience of flying with a tort? I'm picking up a young russian over thanksgiving, then flying home (Houston to Denver). I've flown with fish before, packed them up like I would to ship and checked them in my luggage, is this the best way to do it for a tort too? I dont know if I'd be allowed to bring it as a carry on, and would probably rather avoid that as I'll have my dog with me and dont want to expose the little guy to the cold. Any experience or other input would be much appreciated, I want to make sure I have everything covered before I leave.


----------



## tortdad (Sep 19, 2014)

First you need to check with your airliner to make sure the luggage compartment is pressurized, not all flights are. If it's not then that means no oxygen for your tort to breath. 

You could always box it up and ship it to yourself via FedEx just it was if a breeder was selling it to you. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## jmp12 (Sep 19, 2014)

I will check about the luggage compartment thanks. I'm trying to make sure it all goes well as I'm just holding onto the tort while a family member is in college.


----------



## TheDukeAnumber1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've had this issue aswell. A few months ago my wife was working in Texas for a few months and wanted get a tort and fly it home when the job was over. We called TSA and explained it to them that it's a safe small pet that would be in a carrier and they were fine with it, but when we called Southwest they immediately told her "cats and dogs only" and that was the end of it. 

You should be ok getting through TSA, but I'd hate to see your tort get turned away at the gate. Other airlines might be better though, in our case we were stuck with Southwest.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 19, 2014)

tortdad said:


> First you need to check with your airliner to make sure the luggage compartment is pressurized, not all flights are. If it's not then that means no oxygen for your tort to breath.
> 
> You could always box it up and ship it to yourself via FedEx just it was if a breeder was selling it to you.
> 
> ...


Both forward and aft luggage compartments are pressurised on today's commercial jets. Exception may be some small turbo prop aircraft. However, typically only one of these, usually the aft compartment (depending on the aircraft type) is temperature controlled by the crew. The non controlled compartment will get quite cold during flight. Either way, if the tort is to be in the luggage compartment the airline needs to be aware of this so they can make proper accommodation such as last on, first off rule and adequate compartment temp.


----------



## jmp12 (Sep 19, 2014)

TheDukeAnumber1 said:


> I've had this issue aswell. A few months ago my wife was working in Texas for a few months and wanted get a tort and fly it home when the job was over. We called TSA and explained it to them that it's a safe small pet that would be in a carrier and they were fine with it, but when we called Southwest they immediately told her "cats and dogs only" and that was the end of it.
> 
> You should be ok getting through TSA, but I'd hate to see your tort get turned away at the gate. Other airlines might be better though, in our case we were stuck with Southwest.


I'll be flying Southwest also, was this only for bringing it as a carry on or did it apply to checked baggage as well?


----------



## jmp12 (Sep 19, 2014)

mikeh said:


> Both forward and aft luggage compartments are pressurised on today's commercial jets. However, typically only one of these, usually the aft compartment (depending on the aircraft type) is temperature controlled by the crew. The non controlled compartment will get quite cold during flight. Either way, if the tort is to be in the luggage compartment the airline needs to be aware of this so they can make proper accommodation such as last on, first off rule and proper compartment temp.


Thanks, that makes sense, I wonder if they'd let me check it at the gate and then get it at the gate when we land, like you'd do a stroller.


----------



## Lolly_g (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi I work at an animal centre at an airport in the UK. Animals traveling in the hold are separated from other cargo, the hold is pressurised but only heated if there are animals or other cargo requiring temperature control. The tortoise will need to travel in an IATA approved container. I'm not sure how strict they will be where you are but in the UK we are very particular about all animals traveling in an appropriate IATA approved container and IATA rules should be followed nationwide.


----------



## TheDukeAnumber1 (Sep 19, 2014)

jmp12 said:


> I'll be flying Southwest also, was this only for bringing it as a carry on or did it apply to checked baggage as well?



Southwest does not allow pets to travel in checked luggage, also they charge $95 each way for a pet. Not a pet friendly airline.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's some info if you're traveling with AA: https://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInfor...hPets.jsp?anchorLocation=DirectURL&title=pets


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2014)

You will not be allowed to fly your tortoise as checked baggage or on the plane with you. You must ship it as cargo. You can do cargo on the same flight you are on. I do this with all sorts of animals all over the country on a regular basis. Southwest will not do this. We always use Delta or United, in that order. Unfortunately, your success or failure will be determined by the whims of the person behind the counter you are talking to. Don't like this fact? Call customer service. Someone in India will be sure to pass along your complaint through the proper channels.

Do yourself a favor and just have it overnight FedExed to you after you get home and settle in.


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 19, 2014)

You definite can ship reptiles via Southwest. Need to make arrangements in advance so the tortoise would be on your flight. Make sure to use heat packs in the insulated box.
http://www.swacargo.com/swacargo/documents/rates/NFG0188SmallAnimalsAmphibiansInsectsandReptiles.pdf


----------



## tortdad (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm here in Houston too so if you need someone to watch it for a night or two then ship to you I can do that. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## phebe121 (Sep 19, 2014)

I just flew back in june they wouldn't let me bring torts on a plane only dogs and cats so i had to have them shipped to my house mine came from California as far as i know u can't get them on the plane


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm only saying this, because I've done it multiple times and not suggesting someone else do it, but I've transported tortoises on planes multiple times including Southwest. TSA does not care about tortoises. Their job is security. You need to tell them that you have a tortoise in a small plastic container that will fit in a backpack that will go under your seat. i have handed it over to the TSA agent multiple times for the screening process, you go through the body scanner and they give the tortoise back to you after they check it to see it is harmless. Then put it in your pack pack and do not take it out for the entire flight and DO NOT TELL THE AIRLINE YOU HAVE IT! Gotta fit in your back pack in a small container in order to work. Otherwise make arrangements to check the tortoise via Southwest cargo and pay the fee. You have to pack it correctly in a insulated box w/ heat pack to be extra safe for the flight.


----------



## jmp12 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice, I think we are going to try deadheadvets way, but just take one dog so if we run into issues we can call it an esa. The owner really doesn't want to ship, which is why we're trying to bring it on the plane.


----------



## deadheadvet (Sep 20, 2014)

If you're going to do it, be organized, make sure there are holes in the lid of the container. when you are ready to put your stuff on the x ray screener, tell TSA you have a tortoise in the container and hand it to them. They will know what to do, then go through the body scanner as quickly as possible. Make sure you don't get held up because of stuff in your pockets, belts, watches, etc. Be a smart traveler! Then you will be able to pick up the container right on the other side and back in the backpack where you will not take it out again. Make sure you are carrying it in a way so the tortoise will not flip upside down.


----------

